# Did you ever seen this or do this???? Amazing!!!!!



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you ever seen this or do this????????? It is amazing!
I like to try this :-D :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I took my GD to dancing lessons the other day and the girls sitting in the hallway were doing finger knitting. 

Arm knitting is a new one!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I took my GD to dancing lessons the other day and the girls sitting in the hallway were doing finger knitting.
> 
> Arm knitting is a new one!


How did they do it? I have also never seen finger knitting.
Am wondering how that goes.


----------



## unpetitsquab (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't seen a video of it but I've seen a lot of arm knitting projects on pinterest. Might have to give it a shot someday, I like the chunky stitches it creates.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marileen said:


> How did they do it? I have also never seen finger knitting.
> Am wondering how that goes.


I wish I could explain it, 

I didn't try doing the finger knitting I only watch them for a few minutes then I had to leave with my GD, sorry.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=u-tube+finger+knitting&FORM=VIRE4#view=detail&mid=2CC7C99DB2798AEF94822CC7C99DB2798AEF9482

This might give you some idea what fingering knitting is.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Marileen said:


> Did you ever seen this or do this????????? It is amazing!
> I like to try this :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They are fun to do. I've done several. A picture of one is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206364-1.html


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

unpetitsquab said:


> I haven't seen a video of it but I've seen a lot of arm knitting projects on pinterest. Might have to give it a shot someday, I like the chunky stitches it creates.


warning, do not have any rings, watches or anything else on your hands or arm when trying this. That may seem obvious but is not always. Yes I tried it a couple years ago. Tied me down too much at the time. Want to get back to it. I have a lot of roving around for spinning and it is also good for using that up.....


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197690-1.html#3906747

this is one i did awhile back


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It looks like it would still be easier using needles!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> It looks like it would still be easier using needles!


I thought the same thing, maybe if you wanted to get some arm exercise in besides knitting this would work. :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes. I've seen it, it looks like it would be great arm exercise.


----------

